# Edit Options



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

To a moderator or whomever handles the Edit Options in the User CP.
Could you include the forum about the new Direct Tivo so I can x it out.
As I have neither Tivo or DirectTV I would like to eliminate it.

Thanks, Chan

Whoops, I see this has already been requested.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try clearing your cookies and your cache. I think it will show up for you.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I fixed this issue. You should be able to exclude the forum.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

The exclusion did show up so it's fixed. Thanks guys. Chan


----------

